# jersey or angus?



## CountryMamaof5 (Aug 31, 2006)

I am considering getting a cow or steer in the spring (calf) I do not have a place to buy any from yet so I am trying to decide if I wanted Jersey or a Black Angus. It will probably be a steer and just for meat. But then again if there is a nice medium sized cow that can give meat as well as dairy, then it would be nice. Dairy would be nice but I do not want a holestien or anything. Those cows are HUGE! I like the size of Black Angus.

Out of these two breeds, which one would you recommend? I know a family that raises Black Angus so they might sell us a calf in the spring but I do not know anyone with Jersey but im sure a little research could bring me in contact with someone.

Thanks


----------



## jeff caldwell (Aug 5, 2006)

where are you located at? we have jersey's off and on. they do make good beef.


----------



## Lizza (Nov 30, 2005)

I was wondering the same thing. My FIL says that there isn't enough meat on a Jersey. There is someone selling young calfs for $50 right now locally. Wasn't sure if it was worth it or not?


----------



## NWMO (Jul 26, 2005)

For a great beed to put in the freezer, you will not regret an Angus cut.....would have no hesitation....although Angus will be more expensive to purchase.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Jersey would be my choice, hands down. They are much easier to aquire at a good price than an Angus and the meat is delicious. And though they look lean, if they are fed right, one steer at 1-1/2 to 2 years of age will produce plenty of beef for the average sized family. Jersey beef is delicious!


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

If you wish to buy a CALF in the spring, that probably means you would be going with a dairy bull calf. Angus calves are rarely separated(weaned) from their mothers until they are 450 pounds or larger, hence your initial investment would be larger.
Nothing wrong with Jersey beef, but expect to take a longer time to grow it out than you would an Angus.


----------



## DJ in WA (Jan 28, 2005)

If you can find one, my ideal cow is a combo of the two breeds. You can get plenty of milk from a Jersey/Angus cow, and breed her to Angus again to get polled calves that will be plenty beefy, especially on the extra milk from a half dairy cow.

Some claim that pure Jersey beef is better. It had better be, as it costs much more to produce - much more pounds of feed per pound of beef.

I'm not sure how many Jersey dairies breed to angus, but you could ask them.


----------



## CountryMamaof5 (Aug 31, 2006)

I just said the spring because I need to get the fence up yet and I figured that a calf would do better alone in the spring than going through winter?


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

First post so hey. 
my 2cents...... for beef and beef only Black Angus hands down.
If you want a dairy Cow go with the jersey and AI to a good Beef bull.


----------



## luvrulz (Feb 3, 2005)

I have jersey angus crosses but I haven't butchered any yet. I have to say though for the attitude of the cattle, I'd prefer the jersey. Angus get huge too, so if you're going to be primary handler, you might want to think about that and especially if you're getting a bull calf. I have a pure jersey bull calf we're raising up for the freezer and a jersey hereford cross bull just ready for the butcher. I am in s central Ky and might be talked into selling one of my bull calves - pm me if you're interested....


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

montysky said:


> First post so hey.
> my 2cents...... for beef and beef only Black Angus hands down.
> If you want a dairy Cow go with the jersey and AI to a good Beef bull.


Welcome there Montana! Spent a few years South of Miles City myself. I believe there's another Montana Beef & Sheep producer on here as well...cheers.


----------



## CountryMamaof5 (Aug 31, 2006)

OKay so then what breed is good for a woman to try her hands on raising? mY husband raised the holestien steers but im not sure if he will be helping me much with whatever I end up getting. He works a lot.


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Again, I would opt for a young Jersey bottle calf. Just be sure to get him steered by a couple months of age. Don't let him be pushy and he will grow up respecting you, but also friendly enough that you can medicate him if needed. Some dairy's breed their Jersey heifers to an angus bull and sell the calves off at a few days old. This would be a good cross for home beef. We usually eat straight Jersey, its our pick for flavour and tenderness.


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

ozark_jewels said:


> Again, I would opt for a young Jersey bottle calf. Just be sure to get him steered by a couple months of age. Don't let him be pushy and he will grow up respecting you, but also friendly enough that you can medicate him if needed. Some dairy's breed their Jersey heifers to an angus bull and sell the calves off at a few days old. This would be a good cross for home beef. We usually eat straight Jersey, its our pick for flavour and tenderness.


 Emily when your family harvests a Jersey steer for beef, how many months old would they be when butchered?


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

Up North said:


> Emily when your family harvests a Jersey steer for beef, how many months old would they be when butchered?


Depending on the pasture situation, we have butchered them as young as 8 months and as old as a Jersey bull four years old. The general age is about 1-1/2 years old for a Jersey steer we just raised for beef.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Up North said:


> Welcome there Montana! Spent a few years South of Miles City myself. I believe there's another Montana Beef & Sheep producer on here as well...cheers.



Thank you so much for the nice welcome to the forum. I am looking forward to sharing in the give and take. No sheep here but know Beef cattle and hogs. Location is Springhill just outside of Bozeman.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

CountryMamaof5 said:


> OKay so then what breed is good for a woman to try her hands on raising? mY husband raised the holestien steers but im not sure if he will be helping me much with whatever I end up getting. He works a lot.


Okay, if you're raising the steer alone, I would go with a Hereford real good meat and easly going on the whole, Angus are good but can be head strong at times.


----------



## rambler (Jan 20, 2004)

Angus will get you the most beef the quickest. That is the one to get. Jersy will eat you out of house & home, they don't do beef - they do milk. You end up wasting a lot of feed or time getting beef out of a Jersey.

Angus can be pretty nice critters. So are Jersey.

As I mentioned before, I would not get just one. They prefer a friend. You will find them much easier to handle if they can 'herd' in a group as they want to do. Tho bottle calves need to be kept seperate for a time, they get sick & pass disease oh so quick to each other....

--->Paul


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

montysky said:


> Thank you so much for the nice welcome to the forum. I am looking forward to sharing in the give and take. No sheep here but know Beef cattle and hogs. Location is Springhill just outside of Bozeman.



Hello from the other side of the state! Used to live just down the road from Springhill (McIlhattan Rd) Left there without looking back over 20 years ago.

back on topic...

Mamaof5...if you are looking for meat in the freezer for a family of 7, get an angus or an angus cross, If you can find an angus/hereford cross, that would be the best! The feed conversion is great, yet they usually dont get huge like a holstein or simental.

I agree with rambler, two are easier to handle as a herd than just one.

If your friends have angus, maybe they would help you pick a steer or two out by temperament. Usually the ones that are out in front checking you out and not running away are great candidates for easy handling and feed conversion. Walk through them and around them and see which ones follow you around. Which ones dont scare you, which ones you dont scare! If you like them, they will probably like you. It just works that way.

Also let your friends know that if they end up with an orphan calf that you would be willing to raise it (if you are). If it is a heifer that they might want back, trade for a steer in the fall, if not, finish her out for yourself (they're called heiferettes). Not all heifers grow up to be moma cows (only the lucky 15-25%). A bucket calf would make a good only calf.

I raise commercial black angus and angus/hereford cattle for a living...by myself. And if I can do it, so can you. Really.

Best wishes on your venture.
Tamara


----------



## Up North (Nov 29, 2005)

montysky said:


> Thank you so much for the nice welcome to the forum. I am looking forward to sharing in the give and take. No sheep here but know Beef cattle and hogs. Location is Springhill just outside of Bozeman.


MontySky do you have hogs at present? If so what breed(s)? We have Duroc, some crosses, and some Purebred Herefords(HOGS, not cattle,LOL).

PS - Hope both you and KesWind get your calves to market with the strong prices - Would make all the hard work Montana folks do seem worth it.


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

we got one bottle calf in May and put him in with a goat. They have done great. Since we got a milk cow yesterday, we have moved him over to her yard. They seem to be doing fine.

WE really only know what the farmers in our area of CA did. They raised angus for market meat and holstein for thier own families consumption because they taste better and are more tender. So when we went looking for a calf this year, we went looking for a milk calf to raise for meat. WE ended up getting Brown Swiss because that was what was available.

He is growing well but a tad bit stubborn. WE are finding he is cooperating better now that he is a bit older.


----------



## RedGeranium (Jun 30, 2004)

caroline00 said:


> WE really only know what the farmers in our area of CA did. They raised angus for market meat and holstein for thier own families consumption because they taste better and are more tender.
> QUOTE]
> 
> I beg to differ. Raised and eaten both. The most probable reason is that a 5 month old, 500# angus steer is bringing over $700.00 at the sale barn. They bought the holstein for $50.00 and have plenty of feed for the critter. It just sounds good to listeners...and they are trying to convince themselves.
> ...


----------



## caroline00 (Nov 10, 2002)

well, having personally known the farmers, I am not ready to call them liars...


----------



## ozark_jewels (Oct 7, 2005)

And a lot of it has to do with individual tastes, how it was raised, what it was fed, the age it was butchered, how it was butchered, if it was aged or not.....the list goes on.....So really it just depends on what you like.  Me?? I prefer a Jersey or a Jersey cross...think they taste absolutely THE BEST......but thats simply my preference....... :baby04:


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

Up North said:


> MontySky do you have hogs at present? If so what breed(s)? We have Duroc, some crosses, and some Purebred Herefords(HOGS, not cattle,LOL).
> 
> PS - Hope both you and KesWind get your calves to market with the strong prices - Would make all the hard work Montana folks do seem worth it.


I have never seen a hereford hog in person, but have seen photo it looks just like the Cow. for me my father and grandfather raised (GF RIP) . raised Hampshires and Angus cattle. I am moving from ranching to homesteading to me for my family i Think it is a better life for us and the animals.

So I have york gilts will AI them to a berk boar then send them on they way. then the plan is to breed the offspring back to a berk, 3/4 berk 1/4 York imho will make a good tasting chop.


----------



## montysky (Aug 21, 2006)

KesWindhunter said:


> Hello from the other side of the state! Used to live just down the road from Springhill (McIlhattan Rd) Left there without looking back over 20 years ago.
> 
> Oh My another Springhiller, we are right on ross creek, Angus man here too, real good cattle


----------

